# GAS gear contest........



## redtailgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Post a pic of yourself with your gas gear, your goats, and a BYH sign.  The first one to post wins a handmade lead!

here is my pic, with my very boring sign...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

*blush* Me??? A picture? No thanks! Could I order one of the leads though???


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 20, 2012)

10$ for the lead, 5$ for shipping.

RIght now, the only colors I have are pink and orange (I am trying to find a source of rope in other colors).  The lead is about 4/5 feet long, not including the tassels.  

I will need payment BEFORE I ship the lead.  I know that sounds ugly, but I have done things for other folks and never received payment.  Please, dont take it personally. 

Contact me PM, if you are still interested.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> 10$ for the lead, 5$ for shipping.
> 
> RIght now, the only colors I have are pink and orange (I am trying to find a source of rope in other colors).  The lead is about 4/5 feet long, not including the tassels.
> 
> ...


I don't take it personally! I _TOTALLY_ understand! I know! 
so $15 dollars total....  I'm going to think it over!


----------



## elevan (Feb 20, 2012)

RTG's leads are AWESOME!  This pic doesn't do it justice but here it is:




Mine is orange with dark brownish beads.  I LOVE IT!


----------

